# the adventures of a betta addiction!



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I have finally decided to start a journal :-D!

MAGIK

One or two months ago I purchased Magik a sick little veiltail boy. He was black and very scared of people. He had a horrible case of sticky fins and could not even swim around.

He had been at the petstore for about 2 months neglected. I am surprised he is even still alive.

He is honestly close to being my favorite. 

FAUX

I had ordered my first betta from aquabid the day I got faux. The fish had come dead. And I was heartbroken. Of course I got a refund. I spent the money on Faux. He is just a normal petco boy but he healed me. I decided his name from harry potter. I know the pheonex's name in the book is spelled differently but I like this spelling of it. Faux heales me just like pheonexes heal people from wounds.

Thank you faux!

BUG THE FISH

I call him bug kinda weird right?
I got bug from my friend. She kept the poor lil guy in the cup he came in for 4 months! Now he lives in my ten gallon :-D He is always looking for something to flare at though. When we had company that stayed in my room he started to bite his tail. It is slowly healing.

He is also my dream fish!

RIVERSONG

this lil girl was an impulse buy so I put he in a one gallon containor until I could buy a heater. SHe was in there for only three days.

She is so spunky and kinda mean to the snail! :-D She always keeps me entertained.

STARBURST

He actually really is not mine. But my friend wont clean his tank or sometimes even feed him. He is more attached to me than her. I consider him mine and call him lucky rather than his real name. He is shy but a sassy lil boy!

I hope someday I can actually have him live in my house!

PEETA

Also not my fish. But my other friend got food surgery so I am incharge of taking care of him. He is a sweet little crowntail who just wants to please you. He has ben trained to do many thing by his real owner.

MINTOS

She is a big female white betta and is marbling black. Me and my friend found her at walmart in the baby section! I guess someone moved her? 
She is always looking for food and swimming happily in he 2.5 gallon. 

A real big sweetheart!

That is all my fish for now at least...


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Magik:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Faux:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Bug:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Riversong:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

th.jpg

PEETA


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

More pictures coming!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Sunning fish, and bettas are highly addicting. 

I love your signature.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

aw thank you so much!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I have good news and horrible news. Well ill do the god new first I guess. 
We had this one little elephant ear plakat at our petco for 3 or 4 months! I felt so bad for the little guy because nobody would buy him. They priced him at 20 dollars. So it kinda made sense. Whenever I would come to get something I would always look at him. He would wiggle around then sit at the bottom. When new shippments came in he was pushed aside until they were all bought. I dont think they really cleaned out his cup more than 4 or 5 times. 

I overheard someone in the betta section today talking about how dumb bettas were and how they would fight each other. They were going to buy two veiltales to fight but the manager stopped them YAY!! They grabbed the little elephant ear plakat and was going to buy him along with the cube betta tank thing. When they set him down I grabbed him and bought him. 

Now the bad news. My betta boy I got a few days ago. ( sorry I forgot to put him in my list) Well he got stuck on the filter. His gills and fins are ruined. He is basically dead. I am just not sure if I should put him down with clove oil or not. I am just so sad right now!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

btw any name idea for the new betta?


----------

